# Trade a hunt



## bcspinks89 (Jan 21, 2017)

Looking for someone who could possibly put me on teal, gadwalls, pintails, shovelers, etc. something besides wood ducks or ringnecks or mallards on mon or Tuesday. And I'll take them out for some buffleheads possibly bluebills or scoters Friday. I'm located right outside Savannah


----------



## hrstille (Jan 21, 2017)

Are you looking to kill the listed ducks in Ga


----------



## creekrocket (Jan 21, 2017)

......


----------



## bcspinks89 (Jan 22, 2017)

Yea


----------



## Water Swat (Jan 22, 2017)

Wouldn't we all


----------



## bcspinks89 (Jan 22, 2017)

I've saw them all here in ga. Just haven't been able to pull the trigger on em.


----------



## across the river (Jan 22, 2017)

I have never killed a sprig in Georgia. I've only seen a few in person here, a handful other have killed, and pretty much everyone of those was an immature bird that wasn't plumed out.  I have killed a few spoonies in Georgia, but not a ton.   
I am highly doubtful that anyone in Georgia sitting on a pond full of pintails (which I would be surprised if there was one) would be interested in trading for a hunt for merges and buffleheads, but good luck.  I guess you never know unless you ask.


----------



## bcspinks89 (Jan 22, 2017)

I just want something besides wood ducks, mallards, mergansers, ringnecks, buffleheads. Something I've shot a good bit.


----------



## andyparm (Jan 23, 2017)

Unfortunately there's not a very good chance to kill the birds you listed on demand in GA. I've killed all the birds you listed in coastal GA, but to say I could take you and put you on a pintail would almost certainly end in you thinking I'm a liar! All I can say is put your time in on the coast (there's a certain area down there that everyone loves to hate) and you will end up killing a few of each. In the process you'll probably get skunked a lot. Nothing new to a GA hunter! The other option is go to LA or Texas and you can check all those off your list in one trip. If you're shooting ducks at all on public land right now consider yourself lucky! I can't speak for everyone, but my season in SC has been less than stellar.


----------



## mcarge (Jan 24, 2017)

Personally there is no way I would trade any of these(add in Reds and Cans) for somewhere that you can shoot Sprigs and Grey ducks...around here. I think your chances are better of winning the lottery. Welcome to the world of public versus private.


----------



## mmcdani (Jan 25, 2017)

Sent you a pm


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 25, 2017)

Shame, our season ends Saturday


----------



## bcspinks89 (Jan 26, 2017)

Yeah it is. I've got good spots for buffleheads and bluebills and got a spot for real yesterday. Hard decisions to make  on what species to go kill.


----------

